# Egyptian : Hieroglyphic Walls



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

For our party this year , the theme is ( of course ) Egypt.
Here's a step-by-step on how I'm making my hieroglyphic walls.
Each of these walls have a puzzle .
You start with one panel and the puzzle will take you to another one , then another one,... and eventually will reveal the Riddle.
The walls are not finished yet but this is how far I got today.

I got white styrofoam panels ( 4x8) 3/4" thick.
The reason for that is so I can reuse the panels next year using the back side.

First ( and important ) thing to do is to take off the plastic layer of the styrofoam 
because it'll be hard to get the paint to stick on plastic and it's easier to burn graphics into the foam.










I made graphics of my wall partitions on my computer , 
printed them out and put them on my iPod. Then I connected my iPod to 
a cheap projector and projected my graphics onto the styrofoam.
To burn the graphics onto the foam , I used a wood burner. 
You can burn one sheet of styrofoam in about 1/2 hour . 
About 15 minutes for the graphics and 15 minutes for the brick/stone work.
The graphics are freehanded and for the bricks , I used a ruler . 

This is how the foam looks with the graphics .
Not much to see since it's white on white.










Before I paint the background , I outlined the graphics with a dark paint. 
This was done by airbrush but can be done with a small hand brush. 
The latter will take longer.
Next pic shows you part of the outlined panel.










The next couple of pics show you the finished outlined panels. 
These are ready for the lighter paint and will be detailed later on.










































More to come...


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey Clad, these are looking very interesting. I can't wait to see more! The graphics on the foam are looking very good. I remember seeing those or similar when I was researching for another project.


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Finished my walls last week. I couldn't upload my pics to Photobucket so I tried to put them on the board instead.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Clad in Shadows, the panels are coming out great. How many in total will you need to do? What else do you have planned?

I saw that you said you were having trouble with Photobucket earlier and thought I'd let you know the HF album pictures look fine. It's also pretty convenient as a forum member to click on someone's forum name and just go to any album they have.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Great idea, and also looks great - especially on the large scale you did it on. It really sets the 'being there' feeling for the party. 

And if you've got a pet cat, it must be loving the "good ol' days" look to the place!


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Forget the party I want that in my house24/7/365


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Wow those look amazing.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous. I like how they cover most of the space.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just so this knowledge isn’t “lost” to those looking to do their own panels, here’s the link to Clad in Shadows off site blog with his panel tutorial. Shown on two posts: 9/05/2010 and 9/26/2010





__





The Prop Shop: September 5, 2010







hallowpropshop.blogspot.com









__





The Prop Shop: September 26, 2010







hallowpropshop.blogspot.com





You can also see several photos from their party by clicking on his User Name and then Media or using this link:Media added by Clad In Shadows

here’s a link to the thread for his giant anubus statutes (and mummies) See post #38: Egyptian : Anubis Statues


----------

